# 1937 Hawthorne



## TheFizzer (Feb 14, 2014)

I saw this really cool 37 Hawthorne for sale but really don't know what a good price to pay for it is.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 14, 2014)

Very nice zep. One of my favorites.300.00- 500.00. Let us know if you pick it up.


----------



## prewarkid (Feb 14, 2014)

*Condition*

If it has original paint I would pay $500-$800


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 14, 2014)

He is asking $1,200 for it.


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 14, 2014)

Just talked to him & I could pick it up for $900 but I think that's just a little more than I wanna spend.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 14, 2014)

Look more Rollfast to me. Chainring and horizontal gills in tank and wrong rack chainguard missing. No worth $1200.   More like $300 - $500


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's another pic of it.


----------



## prewarkid (Feb 14, 2014)

*Beautiful color combo.*



TheFizzer said:


> Here's another pic of it.




Great looking bike!!!!   I love the color combo.  Something you don't see everyday.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 14, 2014)

$900 seems close for this ~1939 Cadet Motobike given the condition and color of paint; that green is killer and the striping too. May be missing the chainguard, and the carrier is a replacement. Front wheel may not match the rear? If the carrier was present and the wheels match, $900 wouldn't seem unreasonable.


----------



## Walker (Feb 14, 2014)

Dogleg crank so it probably is missing the chainguard.  Nice looking bike though!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 14, 2014)

Walker said:


> Dogleg crank so it probably is missing the chainguard.




AFAIK these Motobikes all came with the same crank, CG or no. Here's pics, including one that looks similar to that in the OP, one exception being that it is an earlier model:


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 14, 2014)

I have one last pic of the bike.  Not sure about the bars & grips either.  Supposedly this is a one owner bike.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 14, 2014)

This was posted in the for sale section for $900 and ended up getting parted out within the last month a nice original
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?40192-prewar-Rollfast-Zep-ish-project&highlight=rollfast


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 14, 2014)

TheFizzer said:


> I have one last pic of the bike.  Not sure about the bars & grips either.  Supposedly this is a one owner bike.




Looks like the fender has been painted ivory?


----------



## vincev (Feb 14, 2014)

I would be happy at $750


----------



## RustyK (Feb 15, 2014)

The paint is really sweet on this one.


----------

